# Conical in a 1:28 twist?



## scott30415 (Oct 19, 2016)

I am specifically referring to 350gr T/C Maxi Hunter with a wonder wad between the bullet and powder. Has anybody done something similar or shooting something similar now. Suggestions? I am tired of shockwaves not opening.


----------



## fishtail (Oct 20, 2016)

One published opinion.
http://www.chuckhawks.com/muzzleloading_basics.htm

For whitetail deer hunting in-lines with a 1:24" - 1:28" twist will deliver excellent performance with a 100-grain propellant charge and sabots in the 250 - 300 grain range. Conicals in the 300 to 385 grain range will do very well with the same powder charge.

A .50 caliber muzzleloader with a 1:32" - 1:38" twist rate will do very well with the same sabots and conicals with a propellant charge in the 85 - 90 grain range.
-------------------------------------------------------------------


Depending on your preferences sabots and XTP's might be a better option. 
This has worked exceptionally well for me being most of my deer were less than 125 pounds. 
That combination also works well on the occasional 175 pound Bulloch County brute.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 20, 2016)

Try these.
http://muzzleloading-bullets.com/


----------



## SakoL61R (Oct 20, 2016)

This marks my 25th year of ML hunting with a .50 and .54.
10 or 12 years ago I started shooting bullets from these folks and have never looked back.

https://www.prbullet.com/

Have shot and harvested with their Extreme Elites, Dead Centers and (full size) conical Ultimates.

You do your part and they are extremely accurate, deadly and don't break the bank.  My favorite for whitetails is the .50 260 gr. Ex-Elite sabot over 110gr of Blackhorn 209.

As for full bore, best accuracy in my 1:28 .50 is with the 400gr. Ultimate spritzer HP

Bullets:
https://www.prbullet.com/bullscn.htm
Twist chart
https://www.prbullet.com/chart.htm


----------



## scott30415 (Oct 20, 2016)

Sako I am definitely looking at the PR Bullets in a T/C Black Diamond. Not trying to build a space ship just a more dependable bullet.


----------



## SakoL61R (Oct 21, 2016)

PM replied to.  Let us know your results!


----------



## joeythehunter (Oct 29, 2016)

scott30415 said:


> I am specifically referring to 350gr T/C Maxi Hunter with a wonder wad between the bullet and powder. Has anybody done something similar or shooting something similar now. Suggestions? I am tired of shockwaves not opening.



I like the Maxi Hunter 275, in my 1:32
I had used the wonder wad, but stopped , thinking that the bullet base was not expanding and filling the grooves.
I have no proof of this and accuracy is the same, so I'll just use powder & bullet, and feel better about it

I only use Black Powder - 100 gr FFg

I tried the Power Belt but went back to the Maxi Hunter,  

them sabots, I tried & I gave up on them years ago
left to much plastic crap in the barrel


----------

